

Fonts in science fiction: 2001 A Space Odyssey - JohnHammersley
http://typesetinthefuture.com/2001-a-space-odyssey/

======
drinchev
I've read this article. I've found it, while I was making my own Ubersicht [1]
plugin to show my Fitbit stats on the desktop [2].

Although those fonts are expensive I think they are really cool.

[1] [http://tracesof.net/uebersicht/](http://tracesof.net/uebersicht/) [2]
[http://i.imgur.com/PpxpHyK.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/PpxpHyK.jpg)

